# efibootmgr and kernel>3.7 [solved]

## renegart

Hello,

I've a GigaByte Z77N mainboard and using EFI to boot Gentoo. Since kernel-3.8 it's not possible to use 'efibootmgr' to manipulate the boot entries any more.

I assume it's related with the changes done in the kernel to prevent bricking the Samsung devices.

Is there a chance to force 'efibootmgr' to write the boot entries or to change the kernel to accept the manipulation?

I don't want to boot every time a 3.7 kernel just to change the EFI entries.Last edited by renegart on Thu Aug 15, 2013 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Yes, using efi_no_storage_paranoia kernel parameter. See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt for an explanation.

----------

## renegart

Thx for the answer. It works  :Smile: 

----------

